
Controlling CrowdHaiku - jkcclemens
https://blog.kyleclemens.com/2015/11/06/crowdhaiku
======
lol768
Interesting work. I'm not sure I'd agree with adding in special provisions for
rate-limiting non-browser User-Agent strings since they're so trivial to
spoof. I wouldn't see much benefit from adding this since it'd only really
impact people who put the minimum amount of effort into writing a bot.

I was wondering how a websocket approach (rather than a HTTP REST API) would
change the work required to rig the voting system in the way you are. It'd
probably be a bit less convenient than it is right now, but I'm guessing there
are probably client libraries available for Python that would let you connect
to a websocket server with minimal fuss. It might make it easier to control
though - you could limit based on the number of connections open per IP and
disconnect users that look like they're voting repeatedly for the same item.

